# Craigslist-always good for a laugh



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is some free wood, you cut you haul:laughing::










I am a little tempted to go get this though as long as they don't expect me to mess with the above tree:no::


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, the burl looks interesting. So does the tree, but who's liable?????


----------

